# ignition key transponder chip programming



## mvt (Oct 4, 2011)

I need a replacement ignition key for my 2002 Pathfinder.
This key has a transponder chip in it that needs to be programmed for the security system in the car to allow the car to start.

I've read lots of posts in the forum about getting this done, most saying the cheapest route is through a locksmith.

But my question concerns the little 5 digit code that came with the keys which the manual says is very important to keep. Nobody has mentioned using this code in the process of getting a replacement programmed. Is the code of any use? *Can a locksmith use just the code to program the key?* Is the presence of the vehicle required to do the programming?

Background info:
I am referring to the key itself, not the remote control to open doors.
There is a lot of misleading information in the forums on this. It appears to me that the keys can be programmed... but if all keys are lost (and presumably the code, too?) then the security system in the car needs to be reprogrammed as well.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## swanicyouth (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure what that 5 digit code will do. But, its probably a lot easier to have a key made if you have 1 good one. As, when you go to have the key programmed you need to bring ALL the vehicle's keys with you. My Nissan dealer told me, they are actually programming all the keys. They told me if I had any keys I left at home they would no longer work. Anyway, it cost me 150 dollars to get a key only made / programmed at the Nissan dealer. Right after that, I went to an independent hardware store and they had a sign up saying the could make and programming these type of keys for much cheaper. I would have tried that first if I was aware. Nissan charged me about 90 dollars to purchase the key only, but Ive seen online where you can purchase an aftermarket key for under 20 dollars. However, there was no way I was bringing an internet purchased key to the Nissan dealer and expecting them to make it work. IMHO, that is being a cheap-ass, and any problem(s) would likely be blamed on the aftermarket key. I think the alarm clicker is about another 150 bucks (still chaper than my BMW key -> 400 bucks !)


----------

